# Nce screen



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Any ideas about this screen ? Plugged it in today and this is all I have. Any ideas? Have tried new cables new plug. But no change. Thanks in advance


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Have you tried,while holding down the select loco button, unplugging the cable from the handheld,not the PcP board,and then replugging it in?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh dear, sorry. Email them with the problem. They're usually quite good about getting back promptly, even phone them.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Nice screen*

Well found the problem , the EPROMs was not seated all the way down now the screen is fine but , every loco I put on my program track is a runaway, and when I try and reset the default or reprogram on the track it comes up short circuit detected but still runs😨


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes a controller can get out of whack when it
encounters an unusual event such as you describe.
Your manual should tell you how to reset the controller
if possible. Often it is no more than disconnecting it
from the wall outlet.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sometimes it can come up 'short detected' when you have points wired up to the circuit.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Nce*

The screen is normal upon start up and put a loco on and it becomes a runaway and says short circuit detected, but it's just a straight line test and program track.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Nce*

Thanks for all your help it went back to Nce. Talked with Ed yesterday and tried a bunch of things but sent it back oh well be back soon hopefully.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Nce*

Well got it back a couple days ago, and the guys there are so great, and got my decoders for exchange , and no charge for the power cab just the decoders 49.00 shipped🤗🤗🤗👍


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

Viperjim1 said:


> Well got it back a couple days ago, and the guys there are so great, and got my decoders for exchange , and no charge for the power cab just the decoders 49.00 shipped🤗🤗🤗👍


Did they say what the problem was?


----------

